# Mason's Shoe Polish



## jonahtroy (Oct 14, 2012)

I've looked this bottle up and i've seen one's with the same shape that say Mason's Shoe Dressing. Mine say Mason's 3 FL OZ, and one even had the applicant brush still in it. I picked these up at a yard sale for $0.25 a piece. The yellowish honey amber one has a crude top, and its rue color only shows in the light. At firs they both looked olive green. So, how'd i do (are these worth anything)?





 Crude top one:


----------



## 2find4me (Oct 14, 2012)

You can't loose money when you've paid 25 cents! Probably came with a box like this:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/ANTIQUE-MASONS-CHALLENGE-BLACKING-BOOT-SHOE-POLISH-WOODEN-STORE-BOX-/320957176754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aba89dbb2


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 14, 2012)

I saw that when i was searching this bottle, pretty cool. Im hoping there worth 1$, that would quadruple my money []


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone know the value? of either?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 14, 2012)

a buck two ten


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 14, 2012)

Ok, i found an olive green one that had a nick in it sell for 5$, but i havent found anything on the amber one, not even a page of someone having one, help would be wonderful


----------



## epackage (Oct 14, 2012)

Your's does not look amber to me, they look very much like olive green...


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah, its not amber, it a yellowy-green..... the other is a deep green...


----------



## madman (Oct 15, 2012)

cool bottle ive only ever seen those in aqua


----------



## jonahtroy (Oct 15, 2012)

@madman Thanks, i think they look pretty nice too.
 @epackage Yeah i guess it is an olive green looking at it closer now, so i guess the other would be a forest green.... idk


----------



## Chuckie (Nov 18, 2012)

In the middle of a move or I would post a pic of it but I have one in the dark green I have had for a few years but it has quite ambit more embossing on it love the color on this one it is one of my best looking display pieces . Never found a price for mine either .


----------

